# Yamaha G100-112



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Well I picked it up for 75 bucks. Its 100 watts, distortion sounds like a fart and it has a parametric EQ. Loud with good bass. Weighs a fair bit and works with my X V-Amp. Maybe even too much bass. Im going to have to mess around with it more when I can feel my fingers.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

the old G series Yamaha's are supposed to be fairly good solid state amps.
i had an older 100 watt yammy that had bass to spare. if i muted and did two finger hammers ala eddie it sounded like a drum roll!
if i recall right yamaha used the G100 power amp design for the power section of the DG100 digital amp. i have one and it is a very nice amp.


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Yamaha*

I gigged with the G100-II 2X12 for years, back in the 70's. It sounded just fine and was built like a german tank. I once dropped it from a 6 ft. riser and it didn't even dent. I sold it in Israel (of all places) for about $600.00 US. If I find another one for $100.00 or so, I'll probably pick one up, just for the nostalgia value.

Jeff


----------

